# Breakfast



## Viki (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello All!

Im having major issues with breakfast at the moment. Im trying to stop any mid morning snacking by having something decent at breakfast but all the cereals Ive tried make my BGs spike ridiculously, its then impossible for me to get back in range for my lunch test (even with combo boluses, increased asals etc) which is really frustrating.

Any suggestions? I tend to eat at my desk so need something transportable and cookable the night before if at all. 

Ive tried yoghurts etc but they leave me hungry (unless I eat about 10 which defeats the object!).

Also, i have quite a high fruit lunch so was looking for something a bit different for breakfast, preferably savoury.

Sorry - dont make things easy for myself, which is why I need inspiration


----------



## SusieGriff (Apr 11, 2011)

What about yogurt with added grain?  I have porridge and it's great for stopping hunger, if that's not possible, how about muesli? There are several types withour added sugar and they're quite tasty too. Oh just read about savoury..... no good then... wholegrain bread and marmite?  seeded bagels with low creamcheese? I've tried all these without any spikes and they're very low gi so should last a while before you get hunger pangs.


----------



## Doghouse (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Viki,
I cannot imagine I can get from breakfast to lunch without having a snack. For breakfast I have a mix of sainsburys wholemeal musli with their toasted musli, plus 25g carbs  in fresh fruit, also 2 desert spoons of olive oil. This should produce a reasonably low GI combination, when I?ve tested after this, things are usually in order. I walk the dog, and get to work 1.5h later, and usually have one nairn biscuit and/or about 20g mixed nuts. Break time I have 15 -  25g carbs as a sandwich. When I have lunch, I have found in the past that BS is usually around 6 consistent enough that I rarely test it now. Since this works, I do not try to vary it much.
I think a lot depends on how active you are. They like to keep me at a desk, but I fidget a bit, and am always up and down doing things.
Mike


----------



## scanz (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah i've learned that I cannot have cereal in the mornings any more, just sends me sky high. Well I can have it, just not enough of it to keep my going until lunch. I find weetabix okay though, 3 biscuits does the job and i'll have one or two cups of tea in between breakfast and lunch. Didn't have enough milk in the house today for my weetabix, so had to have toast and 2 slices wasn't enough. Felt starving a few hours later, but managed to get through with just an extra cup of tea. Wish I had the time to make a proper breakfast though, scrambled eggs and toast with a bit of ham and ketchup, oh yum!


----------



## Alan S (Apr 12, 2011)

Viki said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Im having major issues with breakfast at the moment. Im trying to stop any mid morning snacking by having something decent at breakfast but all the cereals Ive tried make my BGs spike ridiculously, its then impossible for me to get back in range for my lunch test (even with combo boluses, increased asals etc) which is really frustrating.
> 
> ...




First, I have yet to discover a breakfast cereal I can eat in any portion size.

Read this for a few ideas: *Breakfasts*

For eating at the desk, consider frittata, quiche, ham (or any cold meat) and cheese with or without salad, unsugared Greek or Middle Eastern yoghurt with berries,  think outside the square.

PS The reason you are hungry after the yoghurts you eat at the moment is their high sugar levels. Read the labels and you'll see what I mean. Buy (or make) plain full-fat unsweetened yoghurt and add your own berries and, if necessary, some artificial sweetener.


----------



## randomange (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Viki 

Do you have access to a microwave at work?  I was wondering if maybe something like the Innocent veg pots would work?  I've had them for lunch a few times, and I usually find them quite filling, and my BG seems quite happy with them.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 13, 2011)

randomange said:


> Hi Viki
> 
> Do you have access to a microwave at work?  I was wondering if maybe something like the Innocent veg pots would work?  I've had them for lunch a few times, and I usually find them quite filling, and my BG seems quite happy with them.


Sounds an interesting idea.

/me reads the nutritional information on a couple of innocent pots and falls over  

Saying that 30-50g Carb per pot isn't too bad for lunch.


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 13, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Sounds an interesting idea.
> 
> /me reads the nutritional information on a couple of innocent pots and falls over
> 
> Saying that 30-50g Carb per pot isn't too bad for lunch.



And with the veg pot most of it is slow release carbs. Actually I go by DAFNE and might not give any insulin at all for that. Not sure what Viki does.

Have you tried the oat so simple pots? they are individual and just add hot water to it. Not sure if they would cause you a spike?

It's not really a breakfast thing but crackers and proper cheese fills me up and is easy on my blood sugars.


----------



## Natalie123 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Viki, You have set us a tough challenge there! I can't have cereal either and yogurt doesn't fill me up. If you haven't already tried it, natural yogurt with berries, nuts and seeds or museli is better than fruit yogurts from the supermarket. I have moved to wholemeal / seeded toast with eggs and tomatoes (I do the tomatoes in the microwave - sounds odd but it works  ). I guess the eggs wouldn't be possible, but if you have a toaster and microwave you would have more options. Maybe cold meats / cheese with crusty bread might work?


----------



## Viki (Apr 13, 2011)

Well at least im not on my own in my trouble!!

Im going to try some sort of fruit loaf tomorrow i think. Bread I can usually cope with. Any sort of Muesli or porridgey type things cause me huge spikes, breakfast really is annoying!

I do also get through the morning on multiple cups of tea though  keeps the snacking at bay!

(Nik, I also would only do a very minimal bolus for beans/pulses etc )


----------



## trophywench (Apr 14, 2011)

You need protein at breakfast time which a) is obviously exceedingly low carb - ie none and b) is actually very filling.  Lasts longer than any amount of carb!

That sounds daft doesn't it?  Try bacon and egg or a cheese omelette, or a veg frittata or anything really as long as it's protein  (fillet steak LOL - kippers!)


----------



## FM001 (Apr 14, 2011)

Given time scrambled egg on toast is a good filling breakfast, make sure you use a low gi bread such as Burgen and 2-3 decent sized eggs; a good mixture of fat, carbs and protein to start the day and should keep bg steady throughout the morning.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 14, 2011)

I might have to try scrambled egg on burgen sometime to see what it does.

Recently I've been having natural yoghurt with mixed nuts or with blueberries.  But sometimes I get to 9am (breakfast is at 7am) and feel very snacky.  I've tried adding some flavourings (vanilla, peppermint) to try hide the slightly bitter taste of the yoghurt but I've found they make it taste worse not better!

Occasionally I do scrambled egg with a dash of ketchup.  Toasted burgen with peanut butter doesn't horrifically spike me, but it's not ideal (i.e., I go above my self imposed target of 8).


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 14, 2011)

trophywench said:


> You need protein at breakfast time which a) is obviously exceedingly low carb - ie none and b) is actually very filling.  Lasts longer than any amount of carb!
> 
> That sounds daft doesn't it?  Try bacon and egg or a cheese omelette, or a veg frittata or anything really as long as it's protein  (fillet steak LOL - kippers!)



Go on have kippers at your desk


----------



## Viki (Apr 15, 2011)

sofaraway said:


> Go on have kippers at your desk



Hahaha!! Can you imagine!! My colleagues would never speak to me again!!

I am happy to report that 2 slices of weight watchers fruity malt loaf is totally manageable. 4.1 prior (bit low, tiny adjustment to bolus) 5.4 three hours later!!! For me at that time of day that is a miracle!


----------

